# New Group Forming In Broward County / South Florida



## Radiator309 (Sep 3, 2012)

Greetings!

In the near future I will be starting a Social Anxiety Support And Cognitive Behavioral group somewhere in Broward County, and I will be starting the recruiting process very soon. I'm 30 years-old and struggled with social anxiety from the ages of 14 to 24. I overcame it with the help of a cognitive behavioral program offered by the Social Anxiety Institute in Phoenix, and will be incorporating some of the techniques I learned with their program in this group. The program is a bit expensive, so I will NOT be using their book as guide, because I don't want cost to be a reason for people not participating. After some research, I decided to use a very popular book on cognitive behavioral therapy that's similar to their program, and that everyone should be able to afford. The book is called "the shyness and social anxiety workbook" and it sells on Amazon for around $15.

There are only 3 requirements for participating in this group:
1. You must have social anxiety. If you're not sure you have it, I am going to include the diagnostics criteria at the end of this post. You may also contact me via email in order to discuss it.
2. You must make a commitment to attend every week. This is not simply a support group where people sit in a circle and share their experiences. This is a cognitive behavioral group, and one of the keys to overcoming social anxiety is by gradually taking small steps, so attendance is crucial for your success.
3. You must be between the ages of 18 and 50. Social anxiety affects people in the earlier and latter stages of life differently, so I believe the group would be more effective if all members are within that age range.

As of right now, I'm looking for a conference room in the northwest Broward area where we can have our meetings. If you live alone and would like to host, that would be great. As of right now, the format I have in mind for the meeting is closed 9-week group, meaning that no one else could join after the 9-week session has started. If you're interested, please contact me. Suggestions are also welcome!

Have a great day!


----------



## Northlake1222 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Interested*

I am very interested I'm 33 male that has been suffering for years but just now realizing it. Let me know if you form somethig


----------

